# Citronella to deter furniture scratching



## Raggy rizza (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi,

I have a new 13 week old ragdoll kitten. He has a lovely temperament, well behaved and has settled into our home well. Occasionally, as all cats do, he scratches on our sofa furniture. I have a scratching post and scratching board (which I have hidden catnip in) but he doesn’t want to use these to scratch. 

I have done a little research and have read that citronella (when diluted appropriately) is not toxic to cats and can be used on furniture to deter cats from scratching. I was wondering if anyone had used this method and weather you would recommend it? I know cats have a sensitive sense of smell so I don’t want to anger him with the strong smell as he is a house cat. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Yes, I've used it and it does work - cats don't like citrussy smells ! You only need a few drops well diluted in water, shake well and then lightly spray the furniture/curtains. Don't use 'neat' on upholstery or fabrics because as it's an oil it will stain. The smell dissipates quite quickly so you will probably need to do it a few times.

Your other option to stop scratching is a product called "Sticky Paws" (available via amazon) which is basically a clear double sided sticky tape (also comes in sheets) which you put where you don't want him to scratch - if they go to scratch then their paws get "stuck" and they should then avoid that area. I've used that fairly successfully on my bedroom carpet which my cat thinks is the best ever horizontal scratching mat !!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I have never used any deterrent sprays so really cant comment on their use but whilst "deterring" the unwanted scratching may stop it for a while redirecting the unwanted scratching would be my suggestion.
Its not something I have had a problem with but I have read on the forum that when your kitten/cat goes to scratch somewhere you don't want him/her to scratch ,gently take to a nearby scratch post and show it what you would prefer it to be scratching.
You can do this by gently taking the paws and make a scratching motion on the surface,usually they soon get the message and will leave the furniture alone.
Have lots of scratching posts/mats etc dotted around so that there are ample opportunities for your kitten to scent mark his territory which is what he is doing when he scratches on surfaces.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Better, why don't you provide your kitten with the kind of scratching furniture he likes instead. If he's not using what you have, then it isn't something he likes. Get more variety in.

Uprights should be tall and sturdy. No wobbling. Curved scratchers are very popular, as are angled scratchers. Most cats love sisal or cardboard.

Observe his scratching behavior to determine what he likes, then get him scratchers that will appeal to him.

Cover the couch with something to break the habit. 

I wouldn't use potentially toxic deterrents. Training is better, and more permanent.


----------



## sandy-cat (Feb 24, 2018)

Snady still plucks at the carpet occasionally, but I've put scratching posts upstairs and downstairs, as well as scratching wave pads in his favourite plucking places! It's helped dramatically.


----------

